# Unofficial Events Challenge



## BenChristman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

On this thread, you have to do the unofficial event challenge that the person before you has posted. You then post your time (in either Bo__, Mo3, or Ao5) in that event. It must be formatted as follows so that people know how many solves to do.

(Event Name): (Bo__ / Mo3 / Ao5)

My challenge for the first person is Megaminx with Feet: Bo1.


----------



## goidlon (Jun 1, 2020)

Never doing that again got a 9:59.92 next thing is bo2 4x4 oh


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

3:18.34, other was a mid 3. First solves of the day and I'm tired so I had awful lookahead and turning.

Next challenge: Blindfolded 3x3x3 - Ao5

If you don't know what it is, listen to the end of Ep 32 or the Layer by Layer podcast


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 3:18.34, other was a mid 3. First solves of the day and I'm tired so I had awful lookahead and turning.
> 
> Next challenge: Blindfolded 3x3x3 - Ao5
> 
> If you don't know what it is, listen to the end of Ep 32 or the Layer by Layer podcast


I'm too lazy what is it?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm too lazy what is it?



You have to hold a blindfold on a 3x3 while solving it. The blindfold always has to be touching two opposite sides of the cube


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You have to hold a blindfold on a 3x3 while solving it. The blindfold always has to be touching two opposite sides of the cube


Would I be able to see the cube? or do I need to memo it and solve it with a blindfolded method?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Would I be able to see the cube? or do I need to memo it and solve it with a blindfolded method?



You can see the cube, the blindfold only has to be touching two opposite sides, not covering


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

avg of 5: 20.184

Time List:
18.855, 19.858, 14.914, 21.838, 22.435

megaminx OH Bo1


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> avg of 5: 20.184
> 
> Time List:
> 18.855, 19.858, 14.914, 21.838, 22.435
> ...


3:30.29 ( much better than I thought, I am proud of it  )

3x3 while doing a headstand avg of 5.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jun 1, 2020)

I tried this once, but not against a wall, so I couldn't do it. I'll do it later this afternoon.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> I tried this once, but not against a wall, so I couldn't do it. I'll do it later this afternoon.


I have done it before but I want someone else to try.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I have done it before but I want someone else to try.


Can I do it against a wall?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Can I do it against a wall?


Fine, you can.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry, forgot to reply to this. I got a 15.74 average of five. Next up, do a 3x3 Bo2 with the cube inside a plastic bag (your hands can’t be in the bag, it must be sealed).


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 4, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> Sorry, forgot to reply to this. I got a 15.74 average of five.


Nice. What is your challenge?


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jun 4, 2020)

I realized I forgot to say my challenge, so I edited it into my message.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 4, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> Sorry, forgot to reply to this. I got a 15.74 average of five. Next up, do a 3x3 Bo2 with the cube inside a plastic bag (your hands can’t be in the bag, it must be sealed).



2:57.71; a bigger bag might've helped. Also I hate you, it completely cleaned out all the lube lol.

Next Challenge: Pyraminx OH Ao12


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jun 4, 2020)

Pyraminx OH Ao12: *25.87*
Best single was a 14.67, worst was DNF... 


Next: 2x2 and 3x3 relay but no rotations allowed. Mo3. (You can rotate in inspection, but not during the solve.)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Next: 2x2 and 3x3 relay but no rotations allowed. Mo3. (You can rotate in inspection, but not during the solve.)



17.36 Mo3, it was really easy. Just normal solves with a couple B moves

Next Challenge: 3x3 with Ja and Jb only. If your J perms require AUFs, you can only do those(i.e: standard Jb needs a U' AUF. So you HAVE to do a U' at the end every time and can't do any other AUFs). Mo3


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 17.36 Mo3, it was really easy. Just normal solves with a couple B moves
> 
> Next Challenge: 3x3 with Ja and Jb only. If your J perms require AUFs, you can only do those(i.e: standard Jb needs a U' AUF. So you HAVE to do a U' at the end every time and can't do any other AUFs). Mo3


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-05
mean of 3: 3:37.026

Time List:
5:41.567, 2:43.290+, 2:26.220+

on the +2's I thought it would take a lot longer than 2 seconds to fix the final AUF.

Next: 2-5 OH, Bo1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: 2-5 OH, Bo1


I have dibs, but I have driver's ed right now, so nobody do it.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have dibs, but I have driver's ed right now, so nobody do it.



"Dibs were called. Always respect the dibs." - Stachu, 2016


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 5, 2020)

2-5 OH Bo1:
9:28.042
No parity for 4x4, parity for 5x5 though
I do not respect the dibs


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 2-5 OH Bo1:
> 9:28.042
> No parity for 4x4, parity for 5x5 though
> I do not respect the dibs


Challenge?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 2-5 OH Bo1:
> 9:28.042
> No parity for 4x4, parity for 5x5 though
> I do not respect the dibs



What's next?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Challenge?





ProStar said:


> What's next?


Oh yeah sorry.
2x2 OF (one foot) Mo3


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Oh yeah sorry.
> 2x2 OF (one foot) Mo3


Solve 1: 4;25.63
Solve 2: DNF (pop)
Solve 3: 4.00.24

Next challenge: Square One in a plastic bag Mo3


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

DNF, I messed up parity and rage quitted. Also, my professionally set up Volt V2 is now bone dry

Next: Square-1, but put a card in it like how they do in competitions and leave it in the whole solve, Mo3


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> DNF, I messed up parity and rage quitted. Also, my professionally set up Volt V2 is now bone dry



ikr it's the worst. The bag gets inside of your cube :/


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> DNF, I messed up parity and rage quitted. Also, my professionally set up Volt V2 is now bone dry


Sorry about that.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> DNF, I messed up parity and rage quitted. Also, my professionally set up Volt V2 is now bone dry
> 
> Next: Square-1, but put a card in it like how they do in competitions and leave it in the whole solve, Mo3


Once during a comp, the card was a cubicle business card with a discount code sticker on the back, so I snapped a photo. It was expired tho


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ikr it's the worst. The bag gets inside of your cube :/


I needa try this. EDIT: 3:58.15 on 3x3 =P now my cube feels weird


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I needa try this. EDIT: 3:58.15 on 3x3 =P now my cube feels weird


I did it to my 4x4 to get rid of some of the lube, I got double parity so I got like 6 minutes.

It kinda worked on my 4x4, but it feels like the outside of the cube has no lube, while the inside has a bunch of lube.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: Square-1, but put a card in it like how they do in competitions and leave it in the whole solve, Mo3



DNF Mo3, my squan popped once and the others I got parity and messed it up and my stackmat reset(because over 10 min)


Next: Fewest Pockets


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Next: Fewest Pockets


???


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> ???


I guess it‘s from the podcast or something... But ProStar, could you please explain it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> ???





Cubing5life said:


> I guess it‘s something from the podcast or something... But ProStar, could you please explain it?











Updated Fewest Pockets Rules


A “pocket” is a set of moves, generated randomly from the set {U, D, R, L, B, F} For each generated element in the pocket, you may perform that type of move once. For instance, R would allow you to perform R, R’, or R2. You do not have to use every element. You may ONLY apply moves from the pock...




docs.google.com







ProStar said:


> Next: Fewest Pockets


*Scramble:* B2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D' B' R2 B2 R' F D2 F2 D' U


Spoiler: Pockets



1. U FF RR BBB
2. UU L F R BB D
3. UUU L F R BB D
4. LLLLL RR B D
5. LL RR BB DDDD
6. UU LL FFF BB D
7. UUU LL F BBBB D
8. UU L F RR BBB DD
9. UU LLL RRR BBBB
10. UUU LLL FF R BB D
11. UUU L FFFF R B DDD
12. UUU L RRRRR B DDDD
13. UU LL FFF RRR BBB DD
14. UUU LLL FFF RRRR BB D





Spoiler: Solution



1. R F U2 (Bank: R)
2. L' B2 U' B' R (Bank: R)
3. B U R' U R U (Bank: None)
4. B (Bank: R)
5. (Bank: RR)
6. U B2 U2 B F' (Bank: F RR)
7. U F (Bank: U F RR)
8. U2 L U (Bank: U FF RR)
9. L' U (Bank: U FF RRR)
10. F U' F' L U2 L' U' L U (Bank: FF RRR)
11. L' U R' U' (Bank: FF RRR U)
12. R U' R' U2 R U (Bank: FF RRRR U)
13. R U R' U' R' F R2 U' (Bank: L FF RRR)
14. R' U' R U R' F' (Bank: L FF RRRR)





Spoiler: Reconstruction



R F U2 L' B2 U' B' R B // (Very bad) Cross (9,9)
U R' U R U B U B2 // F2L 1 (cancel into 2nd pair) (9,17)
U2 B F' U F // F2L 2 (5,23)
U2 L U L' U F U' F' // F2L 3 (8,31)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L 4 (7,38)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8,46)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15,61)


14 pockets, 61 moves

Next: 3x3 no inspection ao5


----------



## Q-- (Jul 5, 2020)

27.31, 24.85, (27.75), (24.18), 26.52 = 26.23 ao5
For comparison, I average about 23 on 3x3.

Next: 3x3 CN run: start the timer, scramble the cube and solve on any color cross, then repeat the same scramble until you’ve solved all six colors for crosses, then stop the timer


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
avg of 5: 9.857

Time List:
8.824, 10.195, 11.368, 10.553, 8.796

NEXT: 5x5 OH, Bo1


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: 3x3 no inspection ao5


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
avg of 5: 9.857

Time List:
8.824, 10.195, 11.368, 10.553, 8.796

NEXT: 5x5 OH, Bo1
[/QUOTE]
You were ninjad, next person use @Q--'s challenge.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Next: 3x3 no inspection ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
> avg of 5: 9.857
> ...


5x5 OH
3:47.23

NEXT: 3x3 with socks on your hands, Ao5

EDIT: I got ninja'd after I already did the event so I'm just gonna roll with the 5x5 OH thing
ACTUALLY, I'm gonna do that CN thing

Rolling CN: 2:18.88


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
> avg of 5: 9.857
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I am so confused, that was not Micah's challenge that you just did, he failed to quote it. Also, it seems you were ninjad twice. Also, how did you get 2 seconds faster than you average with no inspection?

EDIT: what in the world is going on, I tried to quote @Sub1Hour's message but it didn't work.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 5x5 OH
> 3:47.23
> 
> NEXT: 3x3 with socks on your hands, Ao5
> ...


The quote got screwed up that was Micah's times

EDIT: Fixed. I think that something was wrong with the replies since there was an extra quote thing in there


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> @pjk there is something wrong with the quote function, when you try to quote a message it doesn't actually quote it. It looks like this:
> "Sub1Hour, post: 1382005, member: 47061"]
> The quote got screwed up that was Micah's times


The extra quote happened here,


Micah Morrison said:


> Next: 3x3 no inspection ao5
> _*[/ QUOTE]*_
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
> avg of 5: 9.857
> ...



so its not actually the quote function that is messing up, its just that one extra quote in brackets got transferred across multiple posts and screwed stuff up. The bolded and italic quote thing is what messed everything up. Also you just need to add a [ to the beginning of "Sub1Hour, post: 1382005, member: 47061"]


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The extra quote happened here,
> 
> 
> so its not actually the quote function that is messing up, its just that one extra quote in brackets got transferred across multiple posts and screwed stuff up. The bolded and italic quote thing is what messed everything up. Also you just need to add a [ to the beginning of "Sub1Hour, post: 1382005, member: 47061"]


ohhhhh that makes sense now.

But how did you get 2 seconds faster than your average when you had no inspection??


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 5, 2020)

I couldn't quote the whole message, only part of it.


Owen Morrison said:


> NEXT: 3x3 with socks on your hands, Ao5


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05 (solving from 2020-07-05 14:50:43 to 2020-07-05 14:57:45)
avg of 5: 49.845

Time List:
1. 44.591 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L R U2 R D' B D' L' D U' B2 R' @2020-07-05 14:50:43
2. (41.606) L' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U R' D2 R' B L2 F D2 R' F @2020-07-05 14:52:34
3. 1:02.274 L2 F D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' D B D2 U @2020-07-05 14:54:08
4. 42.669 F2 D' R F R2 L' D2 F' L' F2 U2 R' L' U2 F2 L' U2 R D @2020-07-05 14:56:07
5. (DNF(1:07.318)) U' F2 U2 B2 U L2 U F D2 L B' U2 F2 L' U2 F @2020-07-05 14:57:45

Next: 2x2 OH ao5


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I couldn't quote the whole message, only part of it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05 (solving from 2020-07-05 14:50:43 to 2020-07-05 14:57:45)
> avg of 5: 49.845
> ...


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
avg of 5: 13.41

Time List:
1. 14.92 U' R2 F' R' U R F2 R' U'
2. (9.79) R U' R F' U F2 R F' U
3. 12.10 F U2 F' U R' F2 R' U F
4. (18.20) R' F' R F2 U R' F' R2 F'
5. 13.20 R2 F' R F' U R' U F2 U2
I suck.

Next: 3x3 just with ring fingers


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I couldn't quote the whole message, only part of it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05 (solving from 2020-07-05 14:50:43 to 2020-07-05 14:57:45)
> avg of 5: 49.845
> ...


I am even more confused now, I never gave that challenge....??????????


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am even more confused now, I never gave that challenge....??????????


I think you did, you must have deleted that post? Well, I guess we can just keep going.


Cubing5life said:


> Next: 3x3 just with ring fingers


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> ohhhhh that makes sense now.
> 
> But how did you get 2 seconds faster than your average when you had no inspection??


I Didn't, that was Micah, I did the rolling CN and 5x5 OH


Cubing5life said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05
> 
> 
> Next: 3x3 just with ring fingers


Generated By csTimer 
avg of 5: 38.37

Time List:
1. (43.30) B' L F B2 U L' U' B' L' F2 U2 R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 
2. 40.26 R F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 L F L' B' R D F2 U L B2 F 
3. (33.14) F' L U' D' F2 D L' R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F' B D2 B2 L B' 
4. 37.12 B D2 L2 U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R B2 R' U2 B U F2 L U2 R2 U F' 
5. 37.73 B2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R' U L D R2 B F2 U2 R 

NEXT: Rolling 3Method single. Do 3 solves on the same scramble, with each solve being a different method each time. You cant use method variants though, for example you cant use ZZ then use ZZCT for the next solve, time the entire thing including the first scramble.


Owen Morrison said:


> I am even more confused now, I never gave that challenge....??????????


I gave that challenge but because of the quote thing it looks like you also said it.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: Rolling 3Method single. Do 3 solves on the same scramble, with each solve being a different method each time. You cant use method variants though, for example you cant use ZZ then use ZZCT for the next solve, time the entire thing including the first scramble.



1:30.75. We didn't include the second two times to scramble, right?


NEXT: 2BLD OH, Mo3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: 2BLD OH, Mo3


None of them probably even would have been successes 2-handed.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-05 (solving from 2020-07-05 20:17:26 to 2020-07-05 20:21:45)
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(1:39.312)[3/8] F2 R2 U R' F R' F2 U F' @2020-07-05 20:17:26
2. DNF(1:46.756)[2/8] U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R U R' @2020-07-05 20:19:35
3. DNF(1:10.449)[4/8] U F' R2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U @2020-07-05 20:21:45

Next: You have to do a 3-cube relay of the last 3 scrambles on the Easy/Lucky/Funny/Hard/Weird Scrambles Thread: Bo1. Here are the 3 most recent:

*Megaminx:*


Owen Morrison said:


> R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
> R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
> R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
> R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
> ...


*3x3:*


fun at the joy said:


> U' B2 D' L' B2 U R' B F2 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 L U2 D2 L2 B


*2x2x3:*


Sub1Hour said:


> U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2




If you don't have a 2x2x3 use this one for 3x3 instead:


BenChristman1 said:


> U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L' B U2 F L' F2 U' F L B


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: You have to do a 3-cube relay of the last 3 scrambles on the Easy/Lucky/Funny/Hard/Weird Scrambles Thread: Bo1. Here are the 3 most recent:


2:32.882 (I'm bad at megaminx)
Next: Do pyraminx with feet, mo3


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

1. 1:30.245
2. 1:27.152
3. 1:47.850
Mean: 1:35.082

Next: 3x3 w/ snow gloves, you have to use those big, puffy ones that make your fingers look 5 times their actual size ao5


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jul 8, 2020)

Thought a big 3x3 would be cheating, used my main GTS2M.

Ao5: 45.47 (Normal average 23.xx)

Time List:
1. (40.32) L U' F2 L' F2 L' B2 R U2 B2 D2 U2 R F' U' B U' F R F2 
2. (50.20) B' D2 L' U F U2 D' R' U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 
3. 42.69 B' U2 L' B2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U F' D2 F D U2 L' B2 
4. 48.65 L D2 F' R' B U' B' D2 L F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U 
5. 45.06 B U' L' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 R F2 U2 B' L' B' D' U L U2 F'

Next Ao5 with a virtual cube like this one








Online Rubik's Cube Simulator


Play with the 3D Rubik's Cube simulator online. Press the scramble button and try to figure out the solution and practice.



ruwix.com


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 8, 2020)

17x17 one feet blindfolded fmc no inspection lubed with weight 49 slicone lube no toenails no mag ao1000.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> I like Eyes up/meh/angry reactions


Ok, here you go

I totally didn't steal this from @Etotheipi


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 8, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> 17x17 one feet blindfolded fmc no inspection ao100.


video coming soon.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Thought a big 3x3 would be cheating, used my main GTS2M.
> 
> Ao5: 45.47 (Normal average 23.xx)
> 
> ...


1:21.91
1:36.60
1:28.13
(1:20.41)
(1:40.00)
AVERAGE: 1:28.88
I hate this thing so much. At least the scrambles were extremely easy for most since the "Scramble" function only did 10 random moves or so. I even saw an M move used in there. Would not recommend trying to speedsolve since the program cant really figure out what your mouse actually is wanting to do.

NEXT: Skewb OH without a table, Ao5



Netrv Cubes said:


> 17x17 one feet blindfolded fmc no inspection lubed with weight 49 slicone lube no toenails no mag ao1000.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 1:21.91
> 1:36.60
> 1:28.13
> (1:20.41)
> ...


I personally like the Google doodle one infinitely better, because you can use letter keys.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 1:21.91
> 1:36.60
> 1:28.13
> (1:20.41)
> ...



40.99 Ao5


NEXT: Sq-1 OH, Ao5


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 22, 2020)

Square-1 OH
(2:56.22)
(1:58.66)
2:34.19
2:05.37
2:36.02
Ao5: 2:25.19

It really sucks to do parity OH.


Next: 3x3 OH Freezing, Ao5 (Put one hand in very cold water and solve a 3x3 OH)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Square-1 OH
> (2:56.22)
> (1:58.66)
> 2:34.19
> ...


Do you have to do it between every solve, or just at the start of the average?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Do you have to do it between every solve, or just at the start of the average?



Good question, just do it at the start of the average.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

Bump



Metallic Silver said:


> Next: 3x3 OH Freezing, Ao5 (Put one hand in very cold water and solve a 3x3 OH)



41.12, I waited until my hand was numb to start the average


Next: Clonk OH, Ao5


----------



## Josh_ (Jan 26, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12.92 ao5
9.78, 16.44, 10.93, 11.76, 16.08

Next: Pyra OH + skewb OH relay, ao5


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

Josh_ said:


> 12.92 ao5
> 9.78, 16.44, 10.93, 11.76, 16.08
> 
> Next: Pyra OH + skewb OH relay, ao5



1:41, I can't believe how awful that was

Next: 3x3 wrong hand OH


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

ProStar said:


> 1:41, I can't believe how awful that was
> 
> Next: 3x3 wrong hand OH


1:47.45. That was evil

Next: Skewb with feet


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next: Skewb with feet


6:13.82
Augghhhhh I got a category 3 OLL!!!!
Next: 5OH with Opposite hand, mo3
(I had to get revenge)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 26, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 6:13.82
> Augghhhhh I got a category 3 OLL!!!!
> Next: 5OH with Opposite hand, mo3
> (I had to get revenge)


I got away from this because my 5x5 is at home and I’m at school


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next: Skewb with feet


3:55.64. give me my 4 minutes back

next: 3x3 ao5 with hands, but index finger is not allowed to touch the cube

edit: ninja'd


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> next: 3x3 ao5 with hands, but index finger is not allowed to touch the cube



Interesting event, I had think about each move. 55.55 Ao5

Next:


DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: 5OH with Opposite hand, mo3
> (I had to get revenge)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Next: 5OH with Opposite hand, mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-26
mean of 3: 6:19.56

Time List:
1. 6:34.75 U' Uw' B Bw2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 B' R' U' R2 B' Lw L' Dw' B Fw R' D Bw U B' D2 F' Fw2 R B R Rw Bw F Uw F' Bw B Dw Rw Dw' D2 Bw D L Uw D2 Fw2 B' Lw R Rw2 U Bw Rw' D2 Bw Rw F2 Dw L2 Fw D2 
2. 6:19.70 Uw Bw' U Fw' Rw D2 R Fw2 Lw' R Bw Rw Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' U' Rw R2 Lw' B2 U2 D L2 Bw' Lw' Bw Rw2 Uw Rw2 U Bw2 R' F' Lw' U Bw' F L2 Uw' Dw2 D Bw2 B2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' Fw' B Rw2 D L2 Rw' B2 Dw Fw2 
3. 6:04.24 L2 Rw' D2 F D2 Rw2 L U' Uw B2 Fw' Bw' R' F' Rw2 Uw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 U' Bw' Dw' F' L Lw R B' Bw Fw' Lw' L2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw U2 Dw F Fw2 D2 Fw' L2 R' Bw2 B2 Rw2 R' D2 Bw' Lw' Rw' F B' U2 Rw2 D' U B F2

It was actually kinda fun

Next: square-1 with feet mo3


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-26
> mean of 3: 6:19.56
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Don't have a square-1.. but do have feet. I would try that though..


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> ext: square-1 with feet mo3


can I do the no index thing? I don't wanna get my squan dirty.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 26, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> can I do the no index thing? I don't wanna get my squan dirty.


nope lol, i had to get my skewb dirty before. If you are concerned about your squan sanitation then you can wash your feet with soap lol

Sent from my Speedstacks G4 Pro Timer


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> nope lol, i had to get my skewb dirty before. If you are concerned about your squan sanitation then you can wash your feet with soap lol
> 
> Sent from my Speedstacks G4 Pro Timer


ah but who cares about a dirty skewb? It won't break, and it sucks anyway.


----------

